# boot error, vesafb/splashutils releated [SOLVED]

## StarF

on boot i get this error:

```
vesafb: ATi Technologies INC (radeon 9600)

vesafb: VBE version 2.0

vesafb: protech mode interface info at c000:5673

vesafb: pmi set display start = c00c56e1, set palette = c00c571b

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0hz, hf = 

Mhz, clk = 0 mhz

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-8 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-8 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-8 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-8 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-8 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-8 not found

vesafb: scrollin redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xa80000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa800000000, mapped to 0xf9a00000, using 2871k, total 131072k

fb1: vesafb vga framebuffer
```

i first noticed this problem when i set up, splashutils.

when its finished booting i also get this error:

```
Couldent load front file

couldent load 35 pt front from null

couldent load front file

couldent load 35 from null
```

finaly when i reboot my computer, the splash gfx, cracks up in weird colors..

can any help on this one?Last edited by StarF on Thu Jul 14, 2005 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Strange. I get the same messages during boot, I've been getting them for over six months now, across numerous kernel upgrades and different versions of splashutils.

Thing is, fbsplash still works perfectly for me in spite of these messages.

----------

## StarF

do u also got the front isue?

do u also got gfx getting strange colors when doing a reboot?

also i dident get them before i did the splash stuff, or at least i dident notice it before.. still must be some way to remove it hmmm

----------

## Sadako

I had the font error messages too for a brief period of time, but I don't know why they disappeared.

I think it might have something to do with splashutils' use flags.

I've never experienced any kind of screen corruption with this.

You could always revert to an older version of splashutils, but I think the 2.6.12 kernels require the latest version.

----------

## StarF

or mabye i should try and force it to use a never version? hmmm

also when i boot, those mesages are in frotn of my bootsplash  :Sad: 

----------

## Sadako

 *StarF wrote:*   

> also when i boot, those mesages are in frotn of my bootsplash 

 

I think with the new version you need to add "quiet" to the grub.conf entry, and/or compile splashutils with the kdgraphics use flag set in order to suppress these messages.

----------

## StarF

my grub config looks like this:

```
kernel /kerne04 quit root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:1400x1050-32@70,mtrrmywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/emergence_splash
```

so far i can tell its right..

how do i compile splashutils whit kdegraphics use flag?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *StarF wrote:*   

> my grub config looks like this:
> 
> ```
> kernel /kerne04 quit root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:1400x1050-32@70,mtrrmywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> ...

 

Hi.

You seem to have two typos in the kernel line quit and mtrrmywrap. I think it should be

```
kernel /kerne04 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:1400x1050-32@70,mtrr:ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/emergence_splash
```

----------

## StarF

hi

Hmm well seems one of them is just a write from screen to another screen error.. i dident copy paste!... 

damn i realy need to get ssh running  :Smile: 

what the diffrence between:

```
mtrr,ywrap
```

and

```
mtrr:ywrap 
```

?

also the only spelling error i see is the:

```
mtrrmywrap 
```

one?

----------

## StarF

alright this a copy past from my grub:

```

default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=GeNToO Kernel 03

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kerne04 quiet root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:1400x1050-32@70,mtrr:ywrap

  splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

#kernel /kerne04 root=/dev/hda4

initrd (hd0,1)/emergence_splash
```

as far i can see there aint any errors

----------

## Sadako

 *StarF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /kerne04 quiet root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:1400x1050-32@70,mtrr:ywrap
> ```
> ...

 

I could be wrong, but I think you should just be using video=vesafb:1400-etc rather than video=vesafb-tng, regardless of which you are actually using (remember you can only enable one or the other in the kernel anyway).

Also, until you get it working, I would advise reducing the refresh rate to 60 Hz instead of 70.

----------

## StarF

alright, i justy thought if chose vesafb in the kernel i would be limited to verry few resolution where 1400x1050 isent one of them?

----------

## Sadako

 *StarF wrote:*   

> alright, i justy thought if chose vesafb in the kernel i would be limited to verry few resolution where 1400x1050 isent one of them?

 

If by vesafb you mean vesafb-tng, I think it'll use whatever resolution you tell it to (within reason).

I use it on my notebook with a 1400 x 1050 screen, and never had any trouble with this resolution.

----------

## StarF

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *StarF wrote:*   alright, i justy thought if chose vesafb in the kernel i would be limited to verry few resolution where 1400x1050 isent one of them? 
> 
> If by vesafb you mean vesafb-tng, I think it'll use whatever resolution you tell it to (within reason).
> 
> I use it on my notebook with a 1400 x 1050 screen, and never had any trouble with this resolution.

 

alright i will try to explain a bit better what i mean.

in my kernel i have chosen vesafb-tng, and set my resolution there.

Now, when i make my grub file, dont i have to do vesafb-tng there also, caus i put that in my kernel?

or can i do vesafb:1400x1050 even thought its vesafb-tng in my kernel?

----------

## Sadako

 *StarF wrote:*   

> Now, when i make my grub file, dont i have to do vesafb-tng there also, caus i put that in my kernel?
> 
> or can i do vesafb:1400x1050 even thought its vesafb-tng in my kernel?

 

Exactly!

Vesafb-tng is really a new version of (or even a replacement for) vesa.

You use the video=vesafb: with the tng version.

In fact, I've never seen video=vesafb-tng: used anywhere, so it is certainly not needed, and may be what is causing your problems.

Did you read about using "video=vesafb-tng:" elsewhere, or did you come up with it yourself?

----------

## StarF

alright tnx, i will try that now  :Smile: 

Hmmm as i recall i always used the vesa-tng thing... think i read it on the how to on wiki once a time, and i just continued to use it for some odd reason, tnx for clearing it up  :Smile: 

or mabye i just thought i had to do it, hmm ohh cant realy recall...  :Smile: 

just waiting for it to finish compiling mozilla before i try do a reboot whit the new settings  :Smile: 

----------

## StarF

still getting those errors:

```
radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: AUO

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1400x1050

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

radeonfb: Dynamic Clock Power Management enabled

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP

vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr:ywrap

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5673

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c56e1, set palette = c00c571b

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xa8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xf9a00000, using 11484k, total 131072k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

and those front ones:

```
Couldent load front file 

couldent load 35 pt front from null 

couldent load front file 

couldent load 35 from null
```

my grub looks like this now...

```
default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=GeNToO Kernel 03

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kerne04 quiet root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:1400x1050-32@70,mtrr:ywrap  sp

lash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

#kernel /kerne04 root=/dev/hda4

initrd (hd0,1)/emergence_splash
```

aint there a way to at least supress those msg over my splash img?

----------

## StarF

alright tryed this config on my grub:

 *Quote:*   

> title=GeNToO Kernel 03
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /kerne04 quiet root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-16@60  s$
> ...

 

still gives me errors..  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found
> 
> radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found
> 
> radeonfb: panel ID string: AUO
> ...

 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

StarF,

you have a simple problem.

```
radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600 ) 
```

You have enabled both radeonfb and vesafb-tng. You can't do that. Reconfigure your kernel, remove the support for radeonfb, recompile, copy and try again.

----------

## StarF

is it just me that is blind? i cant seem to find the radeonfb in the kernel

----------

## jmbsvicetto

StarF,

from the previous output I'm led to believe that you have both radeonfb and vesafb enabled. You can check by doing

```
/home> grep RADEON /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

/home> 
```

----------

## StarF

this is my output:

```
GeNToO linux # grep RADEON /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

GeNToO linux #
```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well,

in that case, where does this come from?

```
radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon NP
```

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## StarF

I really dont know, but its from my dmesg...

----------

## StarF

alright i think i fixed some of the problem..

removed all ati drivers from the grafic menu..

so now the bootsplash works but i still get the errors... they just dont show over my bootsplash any more:

this is all my dmesg output:

```
Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1121301597.854:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5673

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c56e1, set palette = c00c571b

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16 not found

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2100

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 175x65

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5742k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x254ab1, caps: 0x804713/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x254ab1, caps: 0x804713/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:02:3f:0b:be:a3, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HTS726060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-R6372, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:02:00.0, from 11 to 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0001800-d0001fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xf4000000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001200

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00001600

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001700

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f4a52401bb8]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49465 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC250 at 0xf0000400, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

ELAN MIN1 USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MODM

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.3

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

just odd whit the font file missing one

----------

## jmbsvicetto

StarF,

could you be confusing the kernel you're booting? Perhaps that config is not from your running kernel! If you enable the .config and config.gz support in your kernel, you can search your config by

```
# cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip -
```

So you can search the support for radeon by doing

```
# cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip - | grep RADEON
```

----------

## StarF

well i only got 5 kernels made so far.. on this system.. and each time i made a new kernel i just did the cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kerneX (where x is a number)

then i change grub, that that was that... so my guess is its the right config i am searching from..

also the radeonfb thing seems to be away now from the new dmesg output...

also the command u gave me, dident work, so i probaly dident include that in my kernel.

```
GeNToO linux # cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip -

cat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

gunzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

GeNToO linux #
```

----------

## StarF

Sorry my fault.. thought "ATI radeon support" was ATI drivers.. not framebuffer support.. so that was my error... 

i dont get those vesafb errors when i only use radeonfb

but i still get the odd front file errors...  :Sad: 

tnx for your help all of ya!...

----------

